# Beethoven music query



## TikkiRo

Anyone any ideas where I might locate sheet music for Fur Elise easily online that has fingering shown?? While I'm comfortable with 95% of the piece, there's a couple of sections that so far are totally eluding me as to the right fingers to use and be nice to find music that incorporates suggestions. Also - until I manage to regain my sight reading skills (over 30 years since I last used them!!), are there any versions of Moonlight Sonata floating around that would actually list the notes to play rather than just the key (if you get my drift)? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Salek

Try www.free-scores.com


----------



## Guest

Mr Salek said:


> Try www.free-scores.com


Thanks for the link, I had a look for some music but hard to navigate in French, and could not find the free stuff lol


----------

